# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Kleine pauze

## peteroomens

fijne feestdagen en een zo gezond mogelijk 2014

Peter

----------


## Niels

Beste wensen voor 2014!

----------

